# installazione gentoo e configurazione di rete

## Stramonium

Salve a tutti , sono nuovo di gentoo , vorrei fare l'istallazione dall'imagine minimal che ho istallato su chiavetta usb con unetbootin.

Ho avviat a liveUSB e mi dà il prompt dei comandi .

Vorrei configurare la rete wireless.

```
ifconfig 

enp9s0 :

lo:

wlp5s0:

```

Ma non dovrebbe uscirmi una roba del tipo eth0, lo, wlan0 ??

Comunque faccio net-setup wlan0 

parte lo script e mi fa tutte le domande 

L'unica su cui sono incerto è se la chiave è hex o ascii , pero' avendo una pasword a più di 17 caratteri credo sia hex . Ho un router sitecom.

In ogni caso internet non risulta funzionare , non so devo confifurare qualcosa prima con il cavo eternet attaccato? 

Grazie e Auguri a tutti .

----------

## cloc3

 *Stramonium wrote:*   

> Ma non dovrebbe uscirmi una roba del tipo eth0, lo, wlan0 ??
> 
> Comunque faccio net-setup wlan0 
> 
> 

 

no.

quelli di freedesktop hanno avuto la pensatona di cambiare le regole.

perciò hanno riunito in un convegno i saggi di napolitano e gli avvocati di berlusconi (in via delle Olgettine).

poi hanno partorito quelle cose lì.

io ho un avviso accessibile con eselect news list sotto il titolo Upgrade to >=sys-fs/udev-210.

devi fare net-setup wlp5s0.

se vuoi nomi decenti ti devi trastullare con /etc/udev/rules.d/.

----------

## Stramonium

net-setup wlp5s0

no non funziona lo stesso.

Se provo a usare links per navigare  mi dà , host not found.

----------

## cloc3

 *Stramonium wrote:*   

> net-setup wlp5s0
> 
> no non funziona lo stesso.
> 
> Se provo a usare links per navigare  mi dà , host not found.

 

allora bisogna esaminare meglio il tuo sistema.

purtroppo, sono anni che no uso il comando net-setup, perché configuro a mano il sistema, oppure uso networkmanager.

nel manuale si osserva che, per il wireless bisogna caricare i moduli corretti (tu dovresti averli, perché è presente l'interfaccia wifi) e bisogna installare certi software.

in particolare wpa_supplicant.

lo hai già installato?

cosa ti restituisce iwconfig wlp5s0?

----------

## Stramonium

```
IEEE 802.11BGN  ESSID:"mio essid"

mode menaged Acces point: nt associated TXpower 14 dBm

Retry long limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment THR:OFF

Encription key : off

Power managment : off 
```

L'unica cosa che non mi torna è che dice non c'è la Encription key ...Gliela ho data con net-setup, anche se la mia è una wpa-psk e nel tool parlava di wep.

Sono nella fase iniziale dell'stallazione , cioè appena si avvia la live , quindi se devo scaricare quei softwar devo attaccare i cavo ethernet e connettermi da li'...giusto?

Edit attaccando l'eternet internet va .

----------

## ago

Se vuoi perdere meno tempo usa la connessione via cavo, oppure usa una live con grafica che ti permetta di connettere alla wireless senza intoppi.

----------

## Stramonium

Si si ho ttaccato il cavo.

----------

## ago

dovresti marcare come risolto tutti i tuoi topic risolti

----------

## bandreabis

Avete suggerimenti sulla distro per connettersi wireless ed installare gentoo?

Io ho provato KAOS, ma non so se ha tutti gli strumenti che servono.

----------

## tornadomig

@bandreabis

ciao!!! scusa ma che te ne fai di Kaos che poi deriva da arch linux? per installare gentoo? io dico la mia, modestamente sysrescuecd e' d'obbligo per installare gentoo via grafica e col wireless, risparmia un bel po' di tempo. ci puoi anche installare flashplugin se e' per avere un aiuto in piu' per seguire i tutorial su youtube, volendo. altrimenti per l'handbook non e' un problema.

----------

## bandreabis

Giringiravo per distrowatch a provare distro e mi sono imbattuto in questa KaOSx.

sysrescuecd mi vedrà la wireless broadcom?

Altro tentativo, anche se poi ho iniziato ad installare gentoo con il suo minimalCD e wired.

----------

